# Géza Zichy



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello People,

I add here an almost "unknown" composer - Géza Zichy (1849-1924)

Géza Zichy was a pianist and composer; born in Sztára Castle, Hungary (now Slovakia) and died in Budapest. He was born into a noble family, but unfortunately when he was fourteen years old Zichy lost his right arm in a hunting accident (September 1863), and his desire of being a concert pianist made him the first pianist in the world with only one arm. He wrote a letter to his tutor: "if exactly one year from today I am unable to do with one hand what other people can do with two, put a bullet through my head". 
Later, according to Eduard Hanslick, Zichy became "the greatest marvel of modern times on the piano. Zichy has attained a perfection astonishing with five fingers. He is able to imitate the play of ten". After Zichy lost his arm he developed his left hand piano technique alone, and his qualities impressed the great virtuoso Franz Liszt. 
Zichy had classes with Liszt over a five year period, and during this time he dedicated his Six Études to his master. Zichy also studied composition under Robert Volkman in Budapest and Carl Mayberger. Zichy and Liszt had
a very good relationship, they travelled and played together on several occasions, Liszt often improvised in his presence, and dedicated the left hand piece "A Magyarok Istene" (Hungarian's God) to him. 
Liszt also introduced Zichy as his "best friend" to Wagner.

Some people believe he wrote more than 200 works, unfortunately mostly of his output have not survived since his last house was destroyed during World War II.

All the pieces he wrote for piano solo already found are recorded in these two CDs published by Acte Prealable.

Géza Zichy (1849-1924)
Complete Piano Works
http://www.acteprealable.com/albums/new_ap0371.html
This CD includes his Sonata, his Etudes and other 2 small pieces (all for left hand alone)

one free track - His 6th Etude on Schubert's Der Erlkönig (The King of the Elves) for left hand alone





and

Complete Piano Transcriptions
http://www.acteprealable.com/albums/new_ap0372.html
This CD includes his transcriptions for the left hand alone of Bach, Chopin, Liszt, Wagner, 4 rare compositions for 2 hands, one Fantasy for left hand and an arrangement of the famous "Rakoczy March" also for left hand alone

one free track - transcription of Bach's Chaconne for the left hand alone (BWV 1004)





Hope you enjoy!


----------

